# [H] Chaos, Tons of FW, Chaos Titans, Custom Angron [W] Paypal



## danny cyanide (Jun 27, 2008)

*[H] Chaos, Tons of FW, Chaos Titans, Custom Angron [W] Paypal - Price Drops*

Hey Guys,

I'm seriously pairing down my collection, so here's what I've got for sale:

Titans:

Chaos Reaver - $600 Now $550 - Pics to follow shortly 90% assembled, 40% painted. Comes with 2 Laser Blaster Arms and an Apoc Launcher. Fully Magnitised




Chaos Warhound - $400 Now $350- Built and painted, interior unpainted
Click to see full size:



Forge World Bloodthirster - $200 Now $175- Painted, base unpainted



Custom Angron - $350 Now $300- Sculpted by Sameul 777 on CMON Slightly smaller than FW Bloodthirster, does not come on wood base





Now on to the smaller items:

FW Chaos Bonanza:


RENEGADE MILITIA COMMAND - Built - $30
RENEGADE MILITIA WEAPON ARMS x 9 - $15 each
RENEGADE ROGUE PSYKERS - $15
RENEGADE MILITIA ENFORCERS - $15
RENEGADE MILITIA ARTILLERY CREW - $12

Like Forgeworld, I will give free shipping on purchases over $300.


----------

